# Hillier than Thou



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm thinking of signing up for this and would like thoughts from people who've ridden it. I like hills, but after reading comments I'm afraid there are a couple that would spank me.

Any other good local, late-summer centuries? I'm going to do the Ramapo Rally. Thanks.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

One of the previous KOM is out of action, so you're safe from him.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I want to try it some time. This year it falls on the wife's 40th birthday and missing that might be more painful than the ride. 

I have not done it but one of the best climbers I ride with talks of walking up Fiddler's towards the end of the ride. So it sounds umm ... challenging.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

NJBiker72 said:


> I want to try it some time. This year it falls on the wife's 40th birthday and missing that might be more painful than the ride.
> 
> I have not done it but one of the best climbers I ride with talks of walking up Fiddler's towards the end of the ride. So it sounds umm ... challenging.


Maybe you could pitch to your wife the idea of a girls' night out since it is a momentous birthday. Why have her husband around to remind her of the fact that she's getting older when she can cackle all night with her girlfriends and drink chocolate martinis?


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

tednugent said:


> One of the previous KOM is out of action, so you're safe from him.


Yeah, I heard about Cavendish. Anyhow, I think I'm going to do this while I still can.


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

It's a good ride. Well organized. There is a lot of climbing. Most people use special gearing. I used 36/29 and had no problem. The typical finisher is in the 8 hours range. There is also a metric century, but very few people do it.


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

I have ridden it but I love hills. I suggest going out and previewing some of the course. It is very tough o say the least.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

I will try to do this, but I live by the George Washington Bridge and the course is well over an hour away. Does anyone have suggestions for a productive route, including where to park? Someone posted segments in an old thread. I think I do Schooley's as part of the Ramapo Rally in August.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

This is one of the toughest rides in the area. I did it last year with a friend and managed to avoid walking or paper-boying any of the climbs with 34x28 gearing but it would have been easier with 34x30 or 34x32. They are short but will sting you. I saw 22% gradient on my garmin in some sections. I recorded 108 miles and 13400 ft elevation gain.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

mtrac said:


> Any other good local, late-summer centuries? I'm going to do the Ramapo Rally. Thanks.


The Tour de Long Valley is coming up in a couple weeks. Only a metric, but a nice hilly course. 5th Annual Tour de Long Valley


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks. I'm doing TDLV this weekend.


----------

